# shut everything down



## Bladexdsl (Nov 7, 2009)

quick disable the dot, whos online everything the site it's soooooo slow!!!!!!


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 7, 2009)

Don't Panic.


----------



## purplesludge (Nov 7, 2009)

It's too late.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 8, 2009)

nothings been done and it's getting worse 1 minute+ to do anything and over 9000 503 errors!!


----------



## YayMii (Nov 8, 2009)

It's sped up now. The mods removed the "blah blah is reading this thread" thing.


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2009)

Don't Panic.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 9, 2009)

YayMii said:
			
		

> It's sped up now. The mods removed the "blah blah is reading this thread" thing.


yeah it's better now and that fucking thread is also toast.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 9, 2009)

god it's worse again


----------



## anaxs (Nov 9, 2009)

nothings going wrong with me


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Raika (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn, sometimes it's lightning fast but sometimes it's zetta slow...


----------



## prowler (Nov 10, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Damn, sometimes it's lightning fast but sometimes it's zetta slow...



Must be the fix for NSMB.
Can't wait for Super Mario Galaxy 2 



Spoiler



/sarcasm


----------



## Raika (Nov 10, 2009)

Don't forget the US release of Pokemon HG/SS...
*shuts down*


----------



## prowler (Nov 10, 2009)

and you can't forget him.


----------



## Raika (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol, GBAtemp *may* be able to handle it...


----------



## prowler (Nov 10, 2009)

Unless there is a mega piracy lock on it, and the whole world of noobs have heart attacks.


----------



## LxTrix (Nov 10, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Damn, sometimes it's lightning fast but sometimes it's zetta slow...




ur zetta gay...

dammit i used it too


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 11, 2009)

it's the worst it's ever been now couldnt even get in for hours! pages take up to 2 mins to load !!


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 11, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> it's the worst it's ever been now couldnt even get in for hours! pages take up to 2 mins to load !!


that must be your internet
runs fast for me


----------

